# Ahh, need help identifying musician!



## FleetFox (Jun 19, 2009)

I was in this music store Tunes about a week or so ago, and they were playing this album. It was a female artist, most likely indie, and it really stuck with me. But I haven't a clue who she is. Her voice sounded somewhat familiar. All I can give as clues is that her songs were really based on her vocals, and sad, wrenching sounds. But it wasn't necessarily sappy. It somewhat reminded me of Sade. But it was not her of course. I'm guessing maybe a newer indie female musician I haven't heard before?

Anyone have any ideas? I think she says something like "everybody knows" or "everyone knows" in one of the songs, but I can't be sure. The words are gone from my head, but her sound has still resonates with me.


----------



## Pachacutie (Aug 27, 2010)

Regina Spektor? She's not new, but she does make a lot of awkward sounds and has a gorgeous voice.


----------



## Addison (Aug 30, 2010)

The only people I can think of at the moment are Sarah McLaughlin and A Fine Frenzy.


----------



## FleetFox (Jun 19, 2009)

first off, thank you both for the feedback. I really appreciate it.

But it's not Regina Spektor or Mclaughin or fine Frenzy. It was less poppy than them, and slower. I wish I was more adequate in describing who I'm looking for, but I'm going off memory. Silly INFP shyness of mine to not ask someone at the store who it was, because here I am wondering if I'm ever going to find this out. Ugh. Any other ideas?


----------



## FleetFox (Jun 19, 2009)

Anyone have an idea? I'm desperate to find out


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I have no idea, but this is what google came up with(it's kinda country-ish if that's what you're looking for):
YouTube - Holly Figueroa O'Reilly - Everybody Knows


----------



## FleetFox (Jun 19, 2009)

thanks Lara. :happy:

hah but still not it :sad:
I have been searching google/itunes as well but the "everybody knows" quote is popular enough to be in any song title or lyric and it might only be what I'm imagining. I guess this is just a silly way to go about all this... I'll keep trying though, I'm determined now roud:


----------



## Addison (Aug 30, 2010)

The "everybody knows" lyric keeps making me think of the song By the Way They Dance by Jump Little Children, but that's not a female vocalist...


----------



## FleetFox (Jun 19, 2009)

her voice is somewhat similar to a mix of nico and sade? if that's possible. And it was definitely indie, and maybe singer/songwriter, but its not pop, and not jazz, r&b, or hip hop. It's genre could maybe be rock or pop, but only because I couldn't give it another genre. Plus because rock and pop encapsulates 90% of all music.


----------



## confusedone (Aug 6, 2010)

Umm.. hmm. I'm thinking. Could it be St. Vincent or Fiona Apple (she's not much indie though)? 
Those are the main ones I think of when it comes to indie female vocalists.

More clues would be helpful if possible.. ^^


----------



## FleetFox (Jun 19, 2009)

confusedone, good suggestions. I am somewhat familiar with St. Vincent, and after sampling some of her music - I would have to say it is the closest I've heard. St. Vincent would clear up some of my Nico comparisons, considering she is one of her influences. But I'm still fairly sure it isn't her. And it isn't Fiona Apple either.


----------



## FleetFox (Jun 19, 2009)

AHHH, I found it! Thanks to confusedone! I was searching iTunes, and listed by St. Vincent as "Listeners' Also Bought" was a band called Beach House, album name "Teen Dream". This is it!:crazy:

This woman's voice is haunting, no wonder it never left my mind. Her name is Victoria Legrand

Thanks all again so much! Here's a video for the song, notice there is no line "Everybody knows" :laughing:

YouTube - Beach House - Walk in the Park (from Pitchfork.tv)


----------



## confusedone (Aug 6, 2010)

Omg no way, I was going to suggest Beach House! Love them! Enjoy  :crazy:


----------



## FleetFox (Jun 19, 2009)

hah well for the most part you pretty much did. I mean the St. Vincent comment got me searching away, and it wasn't long after that. I'm already buying this album, I mean all the songs I heard in the record store were showstoppers. This album just floored me when I heard it


----------



## confusedone (Aug 6, 2010)

Woo glad it helped  I probably should have suggested Beach House though first haha ^^
Glad you're enjoying them, gotta agree they make an amazing indie duo! roud:


----------

